# SolidgoldFX N.O.B. Treble boost Questions



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

OK....last try before someone else tame this bad horse.
Got this pedal from a fellow member here. According to 12frets this is a treble boost that has something for anyone.

I tried to add the pedal before/after another boost pedal, tried run it alone, tried run it before a Line6 pod...not the sound i like to get.

The best case was play it with POD, it sounds like a Tube Screamer without the sweetness. The worst case is with the new amp i just got today..way too much treble.

The problem is this pedal got too much treble, well, suggested by the type of the pedal I was expecting that, but not only that, it cuts off the bass and mid. The sound is too sharp and dry. I tried turn down the volume and tweak the tone knob to get a sweet sound and failed.

So my questions here for anyone who's experienced with this pedal:
1. Whats this pedal for? i mean seriously, its not the ordinary treble boost I ever tried.
2. How to get a good sound?
3. What guitars/amps/pedals you ever tired with this pedal gave you a good sound?

It just has one knob i thought it would be simple.

Thank you. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, my advice will NOT be the be all end all. I had the Keeley version recently, didn't hang onto it long, and haven't owned another one. So, with a grain of salt and for what it's worth......

It will always sound best thru an already overdriving amp. To use it alone to get your overdrive (you haven't said you do, just in case tho) is generally not going to give pleasing results.

The one I had sounded GREAT with a Marshall, really good but a little too loud for my VibroChamp, and like absolute CRAP thru my Hiwatt, which was the amp I bought it to use with in the first place. So, sample size of 1, I say they don't necessarily sound good with every amp. What amp did you get today?

Also, Keeley and many other builders put 2-way or 3-way EQ switches on them, to bring back in some mids and bottom so it doesn't just scream all top end.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Which version do you have? I have one of the older red ones and that has a toggle to switch between flat and treble boost. That being said, I always used it in the treble boost position. 

Like Keto said, you should be using it to complement a drive sound you already have and like. I used it a lot with my OCD. For a while the OCD was the only dirt pedal on my board and I would use the N.O.B. to goose the amp a bit for solos. In the treble position, it really helped cut through the mix. In this application, the pedal was great.

If you're going to be using it as the only thing giving you the beans, then you'd definitely have to have your amp a little crunchy to begin with. Btw - what amp are/were you running this with?


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

The amp i got yesterday is Blackheart little giant 5. Its single-ended and after reading your suggestions Im sure its not working well with the NOB.

I tried it with my friend's XTC on all channels, but not with any other pedal. Simply not pleasing.

I guess the answer is i have to use it with a dirty pedal with a crunchy amp??
Then maybe its not for me.. 

btw I got the version 2 i guess, it doesnt have the switch, just a knob. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, 

i designed the pedal to get that early UK blues/rock tone....think bluesbreakers, early sabbath, queen etc. The pedal sounds best using humbuckers as single coils thin out too much when using treble boosters. Treble boosters also sound best when pushing a tube amp as the amp itself will fatten up balancing out the tone. I personally prefer using mahogany bodied guitars (SG/Les Paul style) through JTM45, AC30 or low wattage amps thank can easily be cranked.

if you have any specific questions regarding the pedal, feel free to drop me a line and i'll be more than happy to help you out!

Cheers, 
Greg


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Also, the pedal is designed to have a dirty tone, it clips on its own.


----------

